# One or a Pair?



## Sebastian-Crab (Mar 19, 2006)

I had 2 discus in my 30-gallon tank. One recently died because it kept refusing to eat and it starved (I still don't know what the cause was). Will the other discus survive if it is alone or is it preferable to have a pair? As of now it seems alright and is feeding well. The only large fish with it are one angelfish and gourami; there are a few tetras of different kinds as well.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

the reason your first discus died was because of the angel and the gourami. They outcomepeted it for food. I dont know about the discus in pairs though


----------



## Sebastian-Crab (Mar 19, 2006)

No, I don't think that availability of food was an issue....I would put extra amounts of food to make sure it ate and food would be right in front of it and still it wouldn't eat....the surviving discus seems healthy and is feeding quite well. the one that died just didn't want to eat until it lost considerable mass and eventually died.....I tried adding salt and turning up the heat to treat internal parasites and bacteria, even that didn't help.


----------

